# High Speed Rail



## MikeM (Oct 13, 2011)

Ran across this article tonight on another site, thought I'd pass it along. The author, Simon Winchester, talks about the development of HSR in China, describes his experience riding it, and how the country sees it in their efforts to take a leadership position in the world. Pretty interesting read, quite a switch from reading about train travel in China even a decade or so ago.

Vanity Fair article on China HSR system


----------



## Anderson (Oct 14, 2011)

Well, there are some inaccuracies (the Acela gets up to 150 MPH near Kingston, and hits 135 MPH in NJ...not just 125 MPH near Baltimore...but I'm guessing that the writer managed to forget the Acela and just thought up the Regionals), but it's an interesting read all the same.


----------

